# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  Πως μπορώ να διεγείρω μια γεννήτρια παραγωγής ρεύματος

## kostas_par

Γεια σας.
 Έχω μια γεννήτρια παραγωγής ρεύματος 3 φάσεων 10kba (καβεα) και δουλεύει με καρβουνάκια. Την γεννήτρια αυτή την είχα σαν εφεδρική αλλά το κακό είναι ότι για 4 χρόνια δεν την είχα δουλέψει πότε.  

 Με το που την έβαλα να δουλέψει η γεννήτρια δεν μου έβγαζε τίποτα. Κάτι άτομα που ρώτησα μου είπαν ότι όταν έχεις μια γεννήτρια παραγωγής ρεύματος πάρα πολύ καιρό χωρίς να δουλέψει θέλει διέγερση και εδώ είναι το ερώτημα μου, αν γνωρίζει κανείς πως μπορώ να την διεγείρω?

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΛΑΖΑΡΙΔΗΣ

Εάν έχει απομαγνητιστεί αυτό συμβαίνει από σεισμό κ.α . Πάρε μια μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου βαλε την μπροστά και ακούμπα για δευτερόλεπτο τα άκρατης με την έξοδο τις γεννήτριας ( ac 220 v ) .Δες εάν επανήλθε εάν όχι μια μια φάση μέχρι να μαγνητιστούν ξανά οι πόλοι

----------

kostas_par (18-04-12)

----------


## kostas_par

Δημήτρη σε υπερευχαριστώ για την γρήγορη απάντηση σου. Αύριο θα το δοκιμάσω.

----------


## vasilimertzani

και παρε με τηλ.να σου δωσω τιμη για καινουργια..

Μην το κανεις αυτο.Αρχικα πες μου αν διεγειρεται με πυκνωτη η με πλακετα η με μετασχηματιστη.Εκει πρεπει να κανεις διεγερση με 12 v και οχι στο κυριως τυλιγμα.

----------


## -nikos-

> Γεια σας.
> Έχω μια γεννήτρια παραγωγής ρεύματος 3 φάσεων 10kba (καβεα) και δουλεύει με καρβουνάκια. Την γεννήτρια αυτή την είχα σαν εφεδρική αλλά το κακό είναι ότι για 4 χρόνια δεν την είχα δουλέψει πότε. 
> 
> Με το που την έβαλα να δουλέψει η γεννήτρια δεν μου έβγαζε τίποτα. Κάτι άτομα που ρώτησα μου είπαν ότι όταν έχεις μια γεννήτρια παραγωγής ρεύματος πάρα πολύ καιρό χωρίς να δουλέψει θέλει διέγερση και εδώ είναι το ερώτημα μου, αν γνωρίζει κανείς πως μπορώ να την διεγείρω?



Τα καρβουνακια οδηγουν στην διεγερση 
εκει θα το διεγειρεις με δυο καλοδιακια αφου πρωτα μετρησεις με 
βολτομετρο αν ερχεται και σε τι πολυκοτητα συνεχες ρευμα.
Αν και νωμιζω οτι απλα εχουν κολησει τα καρβουνακια [κουνατα λιγο]

----------


## kostas_par

Παιδιά τελικά έκανα αυτό που μου είπε ο Δημήτρης και η γεννήτρια πλέον δουλεύει κανονικά.
 Ευχαριστώ  :Smile:

----------

